# gym in phuket



## manchu (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello. I am planning to go to Phuket for training. If you have been there, please suggest some good gyms to visit.
Thank you!


----------



## grado (Mar 23, 2010)

manchu said:


> Hello. I am planning to go to Phuket for training. If you have been there, please suggest some good gyms to visit.
> Thank you!



wooo, phuket is a beautiful place. 
check this out
maybe help
http://www.phuket-muay-thai.com/
http://www.tigermuaythai.com/


----------



## phuketfightstore (Mar 29, 2010)

HEy, id suggest  Dragon Muay Thai.... but thats just me.

www.muaythaidragon.com

I run a small shop in Phuket www.phuket-fight-store.com come down n visit when you come to phuket. Any questions you can facebook me 
Boyd Clarke (look for my photo>its a me in the ring after muay thai fight)

Also check out a bunch of videos on www.youtube.com/user/PhuketFightStore

Like i said come drop by if your in town !


----------



## manchu (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you. I will Facebook you later. I heard good things about Sinbi, so I will try Dragon for 5 days and Sinbi for two weeks something like that. I did not get much good reviews about Patong.


----------



## DocThailand (Apr 16, 2010)

SawazzzzzzzzzDEE from Thailand,

I have been to SEVEN Gyms in Phuket ... what are you looking for ??

To me it is all about the Trainer that connects with you, you like him, he is liking you and he fits your style. ;-)

Phra JAO uay phra pon ... God bless from Thailand, DOC. ;-)

www.YouTube.com/DocThailand


----------



## thailand (Dec 29, 2010)

If you have time , you can try at SuWit Muay thai camp. 
It is a real muay thai camp and good Thai fighters , 20 years in muay thai . 


*suwit muay thai training camp & gym
*Address : 15 moo1 , chaofa road , tumbon chalong muang, phuket 83130
Tel : 076374313
http://www.muaythai-thailand.com

If you have any question , please contact website or walking to try with yourself .


----------



## baborz (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey now.......lets watch that prophanity o-k?...........This is a clean site.......


----------

